# Tocarmars Collection



## tocarmar (Aug 20, 2007)

Here are some of the Paphs & Phrags I have.
Species:
Paph. Jackii
Paph. Wardii in bloom 2 spikes
Paph. Venustum
Paph. Sukhakulii 'Los Osos' hcc/aos
Paph. Primulinum var. flavum in bloom since January
Paph. gardinerii 'Joe' x 'Ron'
Paph. Barbatum
Paph. Argus
Paph. 'unknown'
Paph. Delenatii
Paph. Curtisii 'Twilight' 1/2 alba
Paph. Urbanianum
Paph. Charlesworthii
Paph. Ciliolare

Paph. Hybrids:
Makulii alba 'Cryrano' x (Makulii alba x Flame Arrow)
Yellow Tiger 'M' am/aos x Adductum 'R.B.' am/aos
2 Holdenii (Maudiae x Callosum)
Primulinum var. flavum x Adductum
Vanguard
Recovery
Drulas complex Druryi x Hellas Westonbirt
Nivium var. alba x In Charm 'White 2535'
Ron Williamson
3 Ho Chi Min

& many more
Tom


----------



## bwester (Aug 20, 2007)

nice!
I love species.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are some of the Paphs & Phrags I have.
Species:
Paph. Wardii in bloom 2 spikes
Paph. Venustum
Paph. Sukhakulii 'Los Osos' hcc/aos
Paph. Primulinum var. flavum in bloom since January
Paph. gardinerii 'Joe' x 'Ron'
Paph. Barbatum
Paph. Argus
Paph. 'unknown'
Paph. Delenatii
Paph. Curtisii 'Twilight' 1/2 alba
Paph. Urbanianum
Paph. Charlesworthii
Paph. Ciliolare

Paph. Hybrids:
Makulii alba 'Cryrano' x (Makulii alba x Flame Arrow)
Yellow Tiger 'M' am/aos x Adductum 'R.B.' am/aos
2 Holdenii (Maudiae x Callosum)
Primulinum var. flavum x Adductum
Vanguard
Recovery
Drulas complex Druryi x Hellas Westonbirt
Nivium var. alba x In Charm 'White 2535'
Ron Williamson
3 Ho Chi Min
*Paph. Supardii in bloom
Paph. Golddollar in spike
Paph. Insigne 'CC9710'
Paph hybrd (wardii 'Green Mint' x acmodontum 'Leilani'*


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2007)

Species start in lower case letters. oke:


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 3, 2007)

Where are your phrags? You need some to complete your list.


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 3, 2007)

Eric, Is that better?

GrandMa M, I also listed some Phrags. 
Here are some of the Paphs & Phrags I have.
Species:
Paph. wardii in bloom 2 spikes
Paph. venustum
Paph. sukhakulii 'Los Osos' hcc/aos
Paph. primulinum var. flavum in bloom since January
Paph. gardinerii 'Joe' x 'Ron'
Paph. barbatum
Paph. argus
Paph. 'unknown'
Paph. delenatii
Paph. curtisii 'Twilight' 1/2 alba
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. ciliolare
*Paph. supardii in bloom
Paph.exul (3)
Paph. insigne 'CC9710'
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lowii 'Princehouse'*

Paph. Hybrids:
Makulii alba 'Cryrano' x (Makulii alba x Flame Arrow)
Yellow Tiger 'M' am/aos x adductum 'R.B.' am/aos
2 Holdenii (Maudiae x callosum)
primulinum var. flavum x adductum
Vanguard
Recovery
Drulas complex druryi x Hellas Westonbirt
Nivium var. alba x In Charm 'White 2535'
Ron Williamson
3 Ho Chi Min
Paph. Golddollar in spike
Paph hybrd (wardii 'Green Mint' x acmodontum 'Leilani'

Phrag. Hybrids
Les Dirroulles
Don Wimber
Bel Croute
(Sorcerer's Apprentice x Amizonica 'Birchwood')
Conchiferum
Unknown (Specie or Hybrid) from Antec
Eric Young
Prince Albert
Rumwall
kaieteurum x schlimii
richterii xwarscewiczianum
Achental


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

You have a nice list. Have your argus and ciliolare bloomed yet?


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Rick,

Yes, they have bloomed.
They also have seed pods on them. I have another ciliolare that has 1 previously bloomed growth that died off & another that is mature. 

Tom


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2007)

tocarmar said:


> Rick,
> 
> Yes, they have bloomed.
> They also have seed pods on them. I have another ciliolare that has 1 previously bloomed growth that died off & another that is mature.
> ...



We rarely see pics of these species. Do you have any photos to post?


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Rick,
Here is a pic of the ciliolare.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

Not Eric. Maybe Rick!


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Rick,

Here is Paph. argus.





Sorry Eric!!!!!
Tom


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2007)

Make em bigger Tomoke: I'm getting old and straining to see them with my bifocals.

A good size is about 500. Otherwise you can load them full size into Image Shack and download the "thumb nail for forums". Then we can click on them and check them out full screen.:clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 8, 2007)

Rick,
Here's the bigger pics.
Paph. ciliolare






Paph. argus


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Much better!

Lovely flowers.


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 10, 2007)

*Paph. thailandensis*

Here is a pic of my Paph. thailandensis,







sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

MY eyes!!! No seriously, thanx for postiing.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 10, 2007)

Whew ..... I didn't remember drinking last night!oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2007)

I think maybe your camera can't focus that close, or you don't have it on the close-up mode (if it has one).


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Some new Paphs & Pics*

Paph. wardii in bloom 2 spikes
Paph. venustum
Paph. sukhakulii 'Los Osos' hcc/aos
Paph. primulinum var. flavum in bloom since January
Paph. gardinerii 'Joe' x 'Ron'
Paph. barbatum
Paph. argus
Paph. 'unknown'
Paph. delenatii
Paph. curtisii 'Twilight' 1/2 alba
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. supardii in bloom
Paph.exul (3)
Paph. insigne 'CC9710'
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lowii 'Princehouse'

Paph. Hybrids:
Makulii alba 'Cryrano' x (Makulii alba x Flame Arrow)
Yellow Tiger 'M' am/aos x adductum 'R.B.' am/aos
2 Holdenii (Maudiae x callosum)
primulinum var. flavum x adductum
Vanguard
Recovery
Drulas complex druryi x Hellas Westonbirt
Nivium var. alba x In Charm 'White 2535'
Ron Williamson
3 Ho Chi Min
Paph. Golddollar in spike
Paph hybrd (wardii 'Green Mint' x acmodontum 'Leilani')
*Joyce Hasegawa
Kevin Porter*

Phrag. Hybrids
Les Dirroulles
Don Wimber
Bel Croute
(Sorcerer's Apprentice x Amizonica 'Birchwood')
Conchiferum
Unknown (Specie or Hybrid) from Antec
Eric Young
Prince Albert
Rumwall
kaieteurum x schlimii
richterii xwarscewiczianum
Achental





Kevin Porter




Joyce Hasegawa




Golddollar


----------



## Corbin (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! What a collection. I wish it was mine.


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ed,
You just have to keep buying more!! LOL I also use them for breeding!

Tom


----------



## jblanford (Oct 25, 2007)

What a great collection thanks for sharing. Jim.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice collection! However, the photo labeled as "Joyce Hasegawa" actually shows a Lynleigh Koopowitz.


----------



## Candace (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, Zach's right. That's a Lynleigh Koopowitz.


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, you are right!! I was going by what the tag said.

Thank You!!,
Tom


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 26, 2007)

What a wonderful collection. Has the (Sorcerer's Apprentice x Amizonica 'Birchwood')bloomed yet?

I have an 'amizonica' which I got as a seedling 2 years ago. It has barely grown since I've had it. Is that normal? Does it make the cross slow to mature?


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 27, 2007)

Grandma-M,
I have had the (Sor. App. x Amiz. 'Birchwood') cross for about 1 year, it was in bloom when I got it. It is a large plant, leaf span around 3'. It is a slow grower. If I can find a picture of it I will post it.

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2007)

Did you get the Kevin Porter in bloom, if so, from whom please?!?


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 29, 2007)

Eric,

Yes, I got it in bloom. I got it from e-bay seller barkma (Cheryl) through a private deal. I don't know if she has any more though.

Tom


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 29, 2007)

Grandma M,
Orchidtn has a (Sorcerers App. x Amazonica)for sale 2 unbloomed growths.

Tom


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 10, 2007)

*Update to list*

Paph. wardii in bloom 2 spikes
Paph. venustum
Paph. sukhakulii 'Los Osos' hcc/aos
Paph. primulinum var. flavum in bloom since January
Paph. gardinerii 'Joe' x 'Ron'
Paph. barbatum
Paph. argus
Paph. 'unknown'
Paph. delenatii
Paph. curtisii 'Twilight' 1/2 alba
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. supardii in bloom
Paph.exul (3)
Paph. insigne 'CC9710'
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lowii 'Princehouse'
*Paph. hirsutissinum "Effervescent"
Paph. glanduliferum
Paph. supardii
Paph. venustum var. alba (3)
Paph. henryanum (in spike)*

Paph. Hybrids:
Makulii alba 'Cryrano' x (Makulii alba x Flame Arrow)
Yellow Tiger 'M' am/aos x adductum 'R.B.' am/aos
2 Holdenii (Maudiae x callosum)
primulinum var. flavum x adductum
Vanguard
Recovery
Drulas complex druryi x Hellas Westonbirt
Nivium var. alba x In Charm 'White 2535'
Ron Williamson
3 Ho Chi Min
Paph. Golddollar in spike
Paph. (wardii 'Green Mint' x acmodontum 'Leilani')
Kevin Porter
*Paph. Jogjae (in spike)
Paph. venustum var. alba x primulinum (3 in spike) (( compot 24pl ))
Paph. Angela (in flower)
*

Phrag. Hybrids
Les Dirroulles
Don Wimber
Bel Croute
(Sorcerer's Apprentice x Amizonica 'Birchwood')
Conchiferum
Unknown (Specie or Hybrid) from Antec
Eric Young
Prince Albert
Rumwall
kaieteurum x schlimii
richterii xwarscewiczianum
Achental


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow! 3 in bud. Good stuff.


----------

